# I Found a 1985 Merckx Professional



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

It's a 55cm, full pantographed bike, in ridden, but very good condition.

The bad news is, it's too big for me. The good news is, it's still for sale. I have no interest in the bike, other than hoping it goes to a rider. I have two Professionals, and my wife has one. They are great bikes.

The owner is asking what I think is a very fair $1500. If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll put you in touch with the owner. He's in N.California.

Someone here should grab this before it goes to an auction site.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Bumping before it goes to auction.

It is this bike pictured on the Merckx Serial number site:
http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/5A-979-Z/


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*someone*

should jump on this...


----------

